# HobbyTalk on iPad? Pop ups and redirects?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I check out HT on my iPad fairly frequently... we have two desktops in the house and the kids are using them more and more, so it's convenient to have something else to surf on. Problem is, recently a few times I've clicked to open a new thread or page on HT and been redirected to some pretty raunchy sites. I'm fairly sure this is targeted specifically at iPads, since I did a little Googling and found that others were having similar problems with iPads using other legitimate sites, and also one of the redirects was actually to an ad for an iPad app for the raunchy content in question. 

Anybody else notice this? 

--rick


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

The same thing happens on my iPhone. Some times not at all and some time every two minutes. I've noticed that if you can react quick enough and hit the x to close the new window before the new window loads the redirect will stop. It was redirecting to the App Store to get you to buy the game candy crush but now it's going to porn sites. I myself have nothing against porn, but I can understand some people being offended. The whole pop up thing is just plain annoying.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Same thing for me!!! Everything I own is MAC based.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Yep happened to me last night just when the wife was walking by. Good thing I was holding my iPad up so she did not see it. 

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Not even like I'm easily offended or anything... But this iPad belongs to my employer. I'm not restricted from looking at hobby stuff on it, but I'm sure they'd object to the stuff I'm being redirected to... 

I feel better knowing it's not just me, not something I did. I kinda wondered if the kids were getting at it when I wasn't looking or something...

thanks to all who responded :wave:

--rick


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe if I buy candy crush(game)for my iPhone/android the ads will stop.Or is that what they are hoping for!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's what they're hoping for copperhead. The more responses they get from that sort of crap, the more they'll push it. I fear the worst for our beloved Hobbytalk. The death spiral continues.

By the way, if you think the lagging issues are bad now, just wait until the R/C activity picks up! I never realized just how big the R/C forums were until I started poking around in them. Comparatively speaking, we 're just a small town on a map, and the R/C forums (and all their sub forums) are like a big city.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hobby talk is indeed a r/c world!We need 25 sub forums like their section!(they always have like 200 people online)


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Rick,
Interesting timing for an iPad discussion. I'm out of town ATM and have been using an iPad for three nights. While common for some, the iPad experience is new for me. Thus far I have not had any redirects using the Safari browser while browsing HT. The left quarter of the screen however is basically one big ad bar flogging everything from diet solutions to local hardware stores. There are also numerous huge ads in the top area of each page.

Have just had a look in the iPad settings under Safari and there is a "Block pop ups" option which in my case, is ticked as active. Perhaps it treats redirects as pop ups, which may explain why I'm not seeing them. Might be worth checking your settings.

Side thought.... Does anyone have Firefox for iPad? I did some hunting around last night and according to Mozilla there is a Version 18 for iPad and iPad II. The link provided was a dud. I'd love to find a working link.... Firefox does a brilliant job of culling the nasties on my PC.

Thoughts anyone?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, Jisp. I just checked and it turns out that mine is also checked off to block popups. But I am thinking about checking out other browsers... I have heard some say Chrome solves the problem and my daughter swears by Chrome for all kinds of stuff she does...

--rick


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

If you keep getting redirected to"badoink"..does that mean this is no longer a Family site?:drunk:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, that's the one. And sadly, that crossed my mind too...

--rick


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

We use our iPads far more than actual computers and I have never had any issues here or anywhere else. No pop-ups or redirects what so ever.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Gents,

I'm back home now and off the iPad, back onto my PC. In the three nights that I browsed HT via my wife's work iPad, I never once got a redirect or a popup. I need to reiterate that I'm an iPad newbie but there has to be a reason that some punters are getting the problems while others are not. Let's look into it.......

I didn't know what BaDoink was and so just hit google with the name. Oh, I see, that's what it is (as expected). Need I say it's not family friendly. I have to say straight up that while the advertising here at HT seems to have gotten a little out of control I'm not convinced that it has gone that far South. It may or may not have and my experience alone is not conclusive. So why are some punters getting the crap while others are not?

There are, in my experience, far too many scenarios to be able to offer a definitive answer. Unless proven wrong, I'd wager that the redirects etc being encountered are the result of malicious cookies and web site data stored on people's iPads. I hope I'm not wrong... I don't think they came from HT. If they did come from HT, for me, it's time to jump ship.

I'm not explaining myself well (as usual I'll add). Allow me to present two scenarios.

1. A user has an uncle's brother's nephew who has a bad monkey. Occasionally he spanks it and once he did it while surfing on the iPad. As a result, the nephew left files like cookies and tracking data on the iPad. From the little I know of web advertising, anything available will be exploited. Advertising companies have partner companies and they all share data. It's conceivable that questionable content popped up on HT as a result of files saved from another site. Yes, this would seriously put to question the advertisers used by HT.

Now............ before anyone screams and yells and says "just what are you suggesting"........ I'm not suggesting anything because there is scenario two that has no explanation I can find.

2. I'm not going into detail here but some time ago I was asked by a family member if I knew of any way that "questionable content" was appearing in some web pages on their 'puter. It's a long story but I was able to pretty well 100% establish that it was not the result of a nephew and his monkey. I'm convinced it was the result of *some cookies and advertising tracking data. (* not all web cookies are harmful. Most are quite helpful to a user but like anything else, some companies choose to exploit them.)

Getting kinda long hu? Can we test my theory? I just did some hunting back on the iPad and there are a few places that might be addressed. On the iPad "desktop" screen, flick all the way to the left and hit the"Settings" icon. Scroll down the list on the left until you find Safari and hit it. In the pane that opens on the right hit "Clear history" and "Clear cookies and data". A little further down, hit "Advanced". Now hit "Website data" and in the new pane hit "Remove all". Hmmmmm, great time for a disclaimer.... if you have cookies that you know for a fact you need, ignore my suggestion.

If anyone tries this, does it make the really bad monkeys go away?

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

You sound very knowledgeable on the subject thanks! It redirects to app to use that site!thanks jism.get a pop up blocker...worked for me.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

copperhead71 said:


> You sound very knowledgeable on the subject thanks! It redirects to app to use that site!thanks jism.get a pop up blocker...worked for me.


LOL, JISM! , now that's the perfect typo for this thread.... Just sayin... Lol


----------

